# two week old appears to hav constant tummy pains



## marie123 (May 2, 2011)

i have a two week old little girl, she is formula fed (aptamil first) with a tiny amount of breast milk it is all i can get! she takes 2/3 oz but it is ever hour and a half (i was sue it should be three hourly but she is genuinely hungry and rooting for food. . she weighs 5lb 5. my question is she seems to writhe and wimper in pain most of the day, she isnt demand crying and happily lays in her crib contented then her arms and legs curl in and she sounds like she is straining.  her poo is normal and about three per day.  can i do anything to soothe this, should i be worried ? 

thankyou


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Hun, it sounds like she is struggling with wind, babies sometimes confuse wind for hunger too which probably explains why she seems to be hungry after such a short time, it may be worth getting some infacol or colief, winding well after feeding and then she should also then go for about 3 hours between feeds

Hope this helps, please contact me again if you have any other questions

Nic
Xx


----------



## marie123 (May 2, 2011)

thankyou for such a prompt reply, i really appreciate it  . i did wonder about infacol, i am heading out to the supermarket now, thankyou x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Good stuff let me know how you get on, the other thing to consider is that bottle fed babies need a drink in addition to their feeds so some cooled boiled water inbetween feeds will also help

Nic
Xx


----------



## marie123 (May 2, 2011)

I have been doing that in the evenings so should probably do it a little more, in between feeds is a little tricky as she is so sleepy all the time we are still on eat / sleep/ eat sleep i probably get half an hour wake time a day.  Thanku I will try upping the water, we have done our first infacol and she did burp easier, although she spat most of the infacol back at me with a look that said "are you trying to poison me" lol x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Ha ha, try and put the infacol near to her cheek rather than in her tongue so slide the syringe down the side of her tongue, she's less likely to spit it out 

Nic
Xx


----------



## marie123 (May 2, 2011)

Thanku for ur advice infacol worked a treat but took a while to get into her system. She is back to 3 hours between feeds like you said. Very grateful to u xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No worries I'm glad it's worked for her

Nic
Xx


----------

